# İç ve Dış Tehditler > iRAN Oğuz Türkleri: Güney Azerbaycan, Batı Azerbaycan, Doğu Azerbaycan (Başkent Rey: Tehran) >  'Esad'ın ömrü 18 ay'

## bozok

*'Esad'ın ömrü 18 ay'*



*New York Times'ın haberine göre, ABD ve Türkiye, uygulanan ekonomik yaptırımların iyice köşeye sıkıştıracağı Beşar Esad'ın 6 ile 18 ay arasında görevi terk edeceğine inanıyor.*

Suriye Devlet Başkanı Esad, neredeyse 7 aydan beri devam eden hükümet karşıtı gösterilere dirense de Türkiye ve ABDğdeki analistler, bir zamanlar, ekonomik başarısını meşruiyetinin önemli kaynaklarından biri olarak gören Suriye hükümetinin daralan ekonomisi nedeniyle büyük bir darbe aldığını düşünüyor. 

Suriyeliler, devrim hareketinin etkilerini günlük yaşamlarında hissetmeye başlarken, ülkenin en büyük iki kenti şam ve Halepğin sokaklarında bir çaresizlik hissi yaygın. 

Uluslararası Para Fonu (IMF) verilerine göre, para birimi değer yitiren, ekonomik gerilemesi büyüyen, turizm sektörü darbe yiyen ve en önemli sektörleri uluslararası yaptırımlardan etkilenen Suriyeğnin, bu yıl yüzde 2 ekonomik daralma yaşaması bekleniyor. 

Analistler, Suriye yönetiminin, yaptırımları ortak bir tehdide karşı halkı bir araya getirmek için de kullanabileceğine inanıyor. 

ABDğli ve Türk yetkililer, Esad rejiminin kısa zamanda devrilmeyeceğine, hükümetin bu yılın sonunu getirebileceğine inanıyor. Ancak, yaptırımların ve protestoların etkisiyle Esadğın 6 ile 18 ay arasında koltuğunu kaybedeceği tahmin ediliyor. 

ULUSLARARASI STRATEJİDE BELİRSİZLİK 

Obama yönetiminden adının açıklanmasını istemeyen bir yetkili, ğHepimiz Esad rejimini yıkacak gelişmenin yaşanmasını bekliyoruzğ Herkesi ayağa kaldıran faktör ekonomi olacak. Esadğın yakın çevresindekiler ve onu destekleyenler de buna dahilğ dedi. 

Avrupa Birliğiğnin (AB) Suriyeğye yönelik yaptırımları Kasım ayında tamamen hayata geçirildiğinde, Suriyeğnin döviz kaynaklarının üçte birini oluşturan doğalgaz ve petrol ihracatı büyük bir darbe yiyecek. Dahası, Suriyeğde yaşanan kaos, yıllık 7.7 milyar dolar gelir getiren turizm endüstrisine de büyük zarar verdi. 

Ancak uluslararası stratejideki belirsizlikler Suriye ekonomisi üzerine yeterince baskı kurulmasını zorlaştırıyor. ABDğli ve Avrupalı yetkililer, Suriyeğye uygulanacak yaptırımların Esadğdan çok halkı etkileyip etkilemeyeceği konusunu tartışıyor. Bazı analistler, Esad rejiminin yaptırımları kullanarak kendisini mağdur gibi göstereceğini ve halkın desteğini alabileceğini düşünüyor. 

Bu durum, 1990 yılında Birleşmiş Milletlerğin (BM) yoğun yaptırımlarına maruz kalan ve halkın Batığya karşı büyük öfkesiyle desteğini kazanan Saddam Hüseyin örneğinde gerçek olmuştu.

New York Times


11 Ekim 2011 / *İYİBİLGİ.COM
*

----------

